
Y Combinator’s basic income study is result of white unemployment - tekheletknight
http://www.geektime.com/2016/06/09/living-in-a-bubble-y-combinators-basic-income-study-is-merely-a-result-of-white-unemployment/
======
PaulHoule
... cause white lives don't matter?

If you go a few hundred miles west of the east coast in a band following the
Appalachian Mountains from Georgia to the Southern Tier of New York you will
find a population of whites who have the same "black problems" that Daniel
Patrick Moynihan talks about from fractured families to meaningless encounters
with the police that have a devastating effect. This same population is often
antagonistic to blacks, once more resulting in harmful and meaningless
encounters -- such as one relative of mine who got mad because his ex-
girlfriend was going out with a black so he got drunk and picked a fight with
some blacks and was moaning in pain the next day with two black eyes, an
icepack on his face and a fistfull of percocet in him.

